# Pidgeon92's Video Tutorials!



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My new Kindle buddy, Linda Cannon-Mott, has inspired me. Here is my first tutorial, and believe me, I know the quality is garbage. However, it was my first time at it, so I figure it can only get better from here on out. I will re-do this one after I get better at it. Clicking the link will take you to YouTube; I am talking to Harvey about being able to embed directly in the post.


The video is fuzzy.
I stammer.
I bang my mouse on the table a lot.
My desktop is visible (sloppy, sloppy).

Anyhow, here you go:

*How to Create a Amazon Picture Link on the KindleBoards - Firefox Edition*


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

No way!  I thought you did a great job!  I am one of those people that has to see it done to figure it out instead of just reading.  Thanks a lot, this will help me and I'm sure some other people.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That’s very well done. You’re being much too hard on yourself.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Great job!!!  I didn't know how to do this before but I do now after watching your video...I'm learning so much on this board...Thanks


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't get to watch it.    I'm trying to get flashplayer to download.

I did read the thread that inspired you though and downloaded Mozilla rather that fighting with IE which I tried to do before. Mozilla is much easier.  Mozilla just won't let me watch YouTube but IE did...  waahhhh  I wanna see pidgeons video!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Yey!  I got to see it!  and for some reason I think I know who Pidgeon voted for!  I'm so sluethy!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That is so well done, Verena! That is a great resource for introducing people to our Linking tool! You should be an instructor. Or maybe a help desk professional!  

I am working on being able to embed YouTube videos directly into posts. It will probably take me into the weekend but it should be available soon. In the meantime, Verena's link will take you to YouTube where it an be viewed there.

Fantastic!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I didn't get to watch it.  I'm trying to get flashplayer to download.
> 
> I did read the thread that inspired you though and downloaded Mozilla rather that fighting with IE which I tried to do before. Mozilla is much easier. Mozilla just won't let me watch YouTube but IE did... waahhhh I wanna see pidgeons video!!


I watch videos on youtube all the time from Firefox. You can't download them from Firefox if you're using v. 3.0. If I want to download, I'll open IE, do a load of laundry, knit a pair of socks, write a chapter or two, and check to see if it is open. Then I clean out the attic, organize the garage and check again to see if IE is open yet. I've been using Firefox for several months, every since IE let in a ton of viruses that nearly destroyed my computer, and needless to say, I'm very happy with it.

*Pidgeon*, great tutorial. I think I've got it. I see where I was making my mistake (or several of them). Thanks so much for doing this.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY! I DID IT!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats and to Pidgeon92 for a great tool!

Betsy


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

That was great! You did a wonderful job. Now I know how to do it.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Pidgeon92, here's the problem I'm having...when I click on the linkmaker, down where it says preview/test area there is that dreaded red x. I go through all the steps correctly then when I preview on board my book shows up as a red x. I'm using IE.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> ... I go through all the steps correctly then when I preview on board my book shows up as a red x. I'm using IE.


The link to the image is mal-formed. It has to start with HTTP and end with a supported image file extension such as GIF or JPG. Check to see if you're getting the whole URL

Jeff


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That is great, Pidgeon! Thank you for that video. What a talented group of people we have here!

L


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> The link to the image is mal-formed. It has to start with HTTP and end with a supported image file extension such as GIF or JPG. Check to see if youre getting the whole URL
> 
> Jeff


Jeff...the problem is occurring even before I go through all the steps. When i click on the linkmaker page itself the red x is already there. Down at the bottom where it says preview/test area


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're using Internet Explorer, right?  That's because there is no image generated yet.

First put a ASIN or ISBN code in the box where it says Enter ASIN. You'll have to delete the text that is already there.  This is necessary even for cover images.

Then, in the box that says "Image URL" paste the URL of the cover image you want to use, hopefully of the same book whose ASIN you used, LOL!

Then click on Create Kindleboards Link.

The red x should be replaced by your image.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Jeff...the problem is occurring even before I go through all the steps. When i click on the linkmaker page itself the red x is already there. Down at the bottom where it says preview/test area


Betsy may have addressed the real issue in her post and I may be misleading you since I've had problems copying the URL from Amazon's site because they're so long.

When you open the page, the red x is there because Harvey didn't put a real URL in when he created the script. He did that so that no bogus information might be accidently generated. As Betsy said, once you've entered a valid URL to an image and have updated the form the image will appear.

Jeff


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Betsy may have addressed the real issue in her post and I may be misleading you since Ive had problems copying the URL from Amazons site because theyre so long.
> 
> When you open the page, the red x is there because Harvey didn't put a real URL in when he created the script. He did that so that no bogus information might be accidently generated. As Betsy said, once you've entered a valid URL to an image and have updated the form the image will appear.
> 
> Jeff


Sorry guys  I've followed all steps carefully...still no pic. when i post and hit preview just that stupid red x


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Sorry guys  I've followed all steps carefully...still no pic. when i post and hit preview just that stupid red x


One possible reason: It's easy to not copy the entire URL for the image when you're using Internet Explorer. Try this: (Bear with me, we'll get this figured out!)

I've *bolded* the sections to pay particular attention to, that can cause the symptom you're describing. Try it! And let us know if this works for you!!

- Right-click the product image on Amazon.
- Select properties.
- In the Address (URL) section, *carefully select the entire URL*. The text may have to scroll a bit to select it all. *Note that the URL should start with "http://..." and end with ".jpg"*
- Press Ctl-C to copy the URL
- Paste it into the LinkMaker *Image URL* field
*- Press the Create KindleBoards link button*
- You should now see your image in the preview area!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, if you try it again and it doesn't work, try replying here and pasting the image link you're trying to use so we can see what's wrong with it (also post the book and ASIN/ISBN-10 number you're working with).

We'll figure out what's going on!

Betsy


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VMBXUS ?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000VMBXUS ]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YGj5rS-hL._SS500_.jpg

I need a time out  "going to sit in corner for awhile"


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> I need a time out  "going to sit in corner for awhile"


Don't give up yet, I will do one for Internet Explorer as well. I'll also be testing Google Chrome (new for Windows) and Safari, that should cover all of the most used apps.

I have to admit that my personal bias is for Firefox, if you haven't tried it as your browser, you should. It's free, and it has tons of free plug-ins that make it infinitely more useful than IE.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure why but the URL is mal-formed. The spaces before the question mark and "]http" are messing you up. I took the spaces out below. Try it now.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YGj5rS-hL._SS500_.jpg]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VMBXUS?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000VMBXUS]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YGj5rS-hL._SS500_.jpg


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kindled Spirit said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VMBXUS ?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000VMBXUS ]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YGj5rS-hL._SS500_.jpg
> 
> I need a time out  "going to sit in corner for awhile"


The good news: it looks like you are getting a valid URL for the image. But it seems that you may be pasting the URL into the "Link text" field on the Link Maker screen. It should instead be copied into the "Image URL" field.

Try this: copy the following image URL into the 'Image URL' field on the Link Maker page. Then press 'Create KindleBoards Link'. You should see the book cover appear in the preview section.
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YGj5rS-hL._SS500_.jpg


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Same here Kindled Spirit, I have tried & tried & all I get is the red x too. I may try later but after 2 or 3 hours I am beyong frustarted & grouchy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VMBXUS ?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000VMBXUS ]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YGj5rS-hL._SS500_.jpg
> 
> I need a time out  "going to sit in corner for awhile"


Yes, as Jeff said, the spaces after the ASIN code BOOOVMBXUS shouldn't be there. You're not the first one to do this, I'm not sure if you are typing it? or just copying an extra space. However, the image shows up if you do that, it just doesn't work as a link (I tested). I always double-click in the middle of the ASIN and it selects only the ASIN.

The main problem is that there is also code that isn't there. This is what it should look like (minus the space after the [ so the code shows:
[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VMBXUS ?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000VMBXUS ][ img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YGj5rS-hL._SS500_.jpg[ /img][ /url]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000VMBXUS ][ /img]

So, it looks like you're getting the ASIN (just leave off the space)
and you're getting the image URL--are you putting it in the box that says "Image URL" and
are you clicking "Create Kindleboards Link"?
then scroll down and click SELECT below Image Link. This should highlight all of the long box. Press copy (CTRL-C) then paste this into your message.

We're making progress! Keep the faith! See Harvey's message below--good test!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Once you get it working the first time, it will seem pretty effortless after that. I promise! Thanks for bearing with it.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I think is just beyond me.  Maybe if I printed all the screens of instructions  and then printed the amazon page of the item I could do it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, not beyond you.

Take a deep breath, have a glass of wine, read a good book on your Kindle, have a bubble bath and try again tomorrow!  That's what I do when I fight with computers.

Did I tell you when I tried to follow Leslie's excellent instructions on doing a screen capture on your Kindle, I used ALT-C FOUR TIMES, connected the Kindle to my PC FOUR TIMES and found it didn't work FOUR TIMES before I read her instructions and realized they said ALT-G?  And I'm supposed to be a geek!

Betsy


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YGj5rS-hL._SL500_AA242_PIkin-dp-500,BottomRight,-15,38_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Haven't gave up yet...took a break...downloaded firefox...still getting this even tho it shows the book cover on the linkmaker page


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YGj5rS-hL._SL500_AA242_PIkin-dp-500,BottomRight,-15,38_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg
> 
> Haven't gave up yet...took a break...downloaded firefox...still getting this even tho it shows the book cover on the linkmaker page


Well, that's the right picture link. But that's not the Kindle boards link, that is farther down down on the screen, labeled IMAGE LINK. After you click the select beneath it, you must use COPY, whether you use the menu command or CTRL+C on your keyboard. Only then will what you paste in your post be correct.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I tried it with a different book and it worked. So I don't know if that was the problem all along  But anyway thank you all SOOOOO much for your help and not losing your patience with me. I had lost it with myself  Thanks again...you guys are the best!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> But anyway thank you all SOOOOO much for your help and not losing your patience with me. I had lost it with myself  Thanks again...you guys are the best!!


I get more patient after each glass of wine....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I get more patient after each glass of wine....


I keep telling you all a glass of wine is the key!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

great now you got me curious, I have to try it



OO OO I did it I did it!!!

I put it at 125


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> great now you got me curious, I have to try it
> 
> 
> 
> OO OO I did it I did it!!!


OK, now that you're feeling cocky, you can try adjusting the size of the image. Add *width=250* (or desired width) to the tag, with a space between [b]img [/b]and [b]width[/b]. If there is more than one in your link, put it in the first one, closest to the beginning of the link (boldface added for emphasis):

[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0441017770?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0441017770][img [b]width=250[/b]]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51EMccKW6wL._SS500_.jpg[/img ][/url ]


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, now that you're feeling cocky, you can try adjusting the size of the image. Add *width=250* (or desired width) to the tag, with a space between [b]img [/b]and [b]width[/b]. If there is more than one in your link, put it in the first one, closest to the beginning of the link (boldface added for emphasis):
> 
> [ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0441017770?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0441017770][img [b]width=250[/b]]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51EMccKW6wL._SS500_.jpg[/img ][/url ]
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Betsy, It's gonna take me more than 1 glass of wine to try anything else for awhile


LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

One of my all time favorite books and the author is a really nice person.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love these, will eventually have them all on the Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Me to! If my back holds up I'm going to her signing in Charlotte NC again. I went last year for _*Outlaw Demon Wails*_, it was great!

It's a 350 mile drive...but it's the closest she will get to my neck of the swamp.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still waiting for her to come back to Vegas. i missed her last time. I shall lure her here with margritas and cake. Bwahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

You have Vicki Pettersson.  She lives there and her books are set in LV.  She even has red hair like Kim.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I orderd the sample for the first Vicki Petterson book.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Pidg on your video turtorials!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I orderd the sample for the first Vicki Petterson book.


I hope you like her book, she's a really nice person. Her forum is full of nice people, just like here. It's very similar in layout as this one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great tutorials Pidgeon. I will try again this weekend.   I think something is wrong with my computer, when I click minimize in order to have the link maker & Amazon side by side my entire screen goes off. Where do you live? Do you make house calls? LOL


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Great tutorials Pidgeon. I will try again this weekend.  I think something is wrong with my computer, when I click minimize in order to have the link maker & Amazon side by side my entire screen goes off. Where do you live? Do you make house calls? LOL


Waukegan, IL. I'll go about 20 miles, and that's it. 

I have downloaded some software I can use to do Windows screencasting, but for the life of me I cannot find the old cheap microphone I have.... I've ordered a new one from Amazon which should arrive on Thursday. Then I'll really get rolling!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Now Amazon needs to invent the commercial teleporter so they can "beam" our orders directly to our houses.  "Whisperport" delivery system.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Now Amazon needs to invent the commercial teleporter so they can "beam" our orders directly to our houses. "Whisperport" delivery system.


Amen. How sad we've become that two-three days seems like forever....


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

We are a very instant gratification type kind of society.  It's why we have DSL and Kindles.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> We are a very instant gratification type kind of society. It's why we have DSL and Kindles.


Vampyre, has yours actually shipped yet??


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont even think it's made yet.  Silly Chinese people get busy!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to try this once again when I have lots of time and feeling really fresh.  I do not know how you can see both the Link Making Tool on the left of screen and Amazon page on the right.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Angela said:


> Vampyre, has yours actually shipped yet??


I think it's shipping today!

I really like the linking tool. It's easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I am going to try this once again when I have lots of time and feeling really fresh. I do not know how you can see both the Link Making Tool on the left of screen and Amazon page on the right.


I have the same problem Dori so don't feel like you're alone. I have tried & tried. Pidgeon's tutorial is fantastic but I can't minimize my screen to have them both open at the same time.  I am going to find someone that can come and demonstrate for me. We will eventually get it!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You made my day!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> You made my day!


I feel so illiterate  I have spent hours on different occasions trying to get this darn thing to work to no avail. It makes me a grouchy witch!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Gotta blame something.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL Got that right!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> I am going to try this once again when I have lots of time and feeling really fresh. I do not know how you can see both the Link Making Tool on the left of screen and Amazon page on the right.


I don't try to see them both at a time, I use tabs (although you could use separate windows too). I do the copy on the Amazon page and then switch to the Link page and paste.

(PC instructions) If you use different windows, you can resize each so that you can see them both at the same time. In the top corner of every window is a a set of little boxes. If you have one that has two little boxes in it like this:







, click on it. Your window will get smaller and the two little boxes will change to one box. When it does, you can resize your window by moving the cursor to the edge of the window, where it will change to a doubleheaded arrow. When it does, you can click and drag to change the window size. See pic below where I've simulated that:









Make the Kindleboard window and the LinkMaker window each half size and then drag them by clicking on the title bar side by side.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

No laughing guys... where is & what is the tab?    Are you usinf IE or Firefox (I have tried them both) I don't have to tell anyone I have only used my computer for browsing, emailing & Microsoft word in the past. Another example of we NEVER get to old to learn  

If we give a Patience Award I nominate you Bets!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Betsy.  I will try this later.  I am heading out to a brunch.

I do have tabs and know how to minimize and make screens smaller, however it keeps only showing me one or the other.  I can do the hop, skip and jump from Amazon to the boards.  Haven't hopped, skipped, or jumped for a long time anyhoo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In either IE or Firefox, from the File menu select New tab, or press CTRL-T. You'll see a new blank tab open. You can then go to any web page you want. Your home page, or Kindleboards will still be there in another tab, just under all the little home and back and forward buttons on the toolbar. You can click on a tab and that page will pop forward to read, then click on the other tab to go back.









There are also buttons for doing new tabs but I don't know if they automatically show up. Hover over the buttons you have on the toolbar and see if any of them say new tab.

Hope this helps.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

There’s some confusion about terminology here.

The newer browsers have tabs across the top so that you can open multiple URL’s in the same browser window. There’s also a Tab key on the keyboard that switches from field to field in an application and Alt+ the tab key switches between open applications.

If you open Amazon in a new browser window and keep KindleBoards open in another, you can jump back and forth between them with Alt-Tab.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> If we give a Patience Award I nominate you Bets!!


I'm terrible when my husband needs computer help!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Theres some confusion about terminology here.
> 
> The newer browsers have tabs across the top so that you can open multiple URLs in the same browser window. Theres also a Tab key on the keyboard that switches from field to field in an application and Alt+ the tab key switches between open applications.
> 
> If you open Amazon in a new browser window and keep KindleBoards open in another, you can jump back and forth between them with Alt-Tab.


Do you make house calls?  I am going to print out the instructions ya'll gave and try this Saturday. One more question, ( no to be honest there will be more) but should I uninstall IE if I installed firefox or do you keep them both?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you use the Windows operating system DON'T uninstall IE. It needs it for some things. Just ignore it and use Firefox instead for your routine browsing.

If you come upon a site that won't work in Firefox and NEEDS IE, check around the Mozilla site: there's at least one add on that allows you to open a tab in IE and the site should work. I think it's called "IE Tab" (duh!)

Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The newer versions of IE support tabs. Version 6 and higher, I think.

You can use multiple browsers with no difficulty so long as you avoid beta versions such as the New Google Chrome or IE 8.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

The badly circled items are tabs in IE. Yes, one is my order at Amazon that I keep refreshing.

You do not have to use tabs, multiple Windows work just as well. Just start your browser several times as needed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

What they said.  I keep IE around so that I can open sites that don't behave well in Mozilla, and there are still some.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What they said. I keep IE around so that I can open sites that don't behave well in Mozilla, and there are still some.
> 
> Betsy


You should look for the "IE tab" plug in for Firefox. Works like a charm and you don't have to open another program/window is something is funky.

Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You should look for the "IE tab" plug in for Firefox.


Doesn't Firefox already have tabs enabled by default? I was under the impression that IE copied that feature from Firefox.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Doesn't Firefox already have tabs enabled by default? I was under the impression that IE copied that feature from Firefox.


Jeff another question for you  I have IE and installed Firefox and AOL; when I sign on the internet the IE icons(?) are at the top of my screen. How do I switch so that Firefox is there? Not sure if that makes any sense


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The badly circled items are tabs in IE. Yes, one is my order at Amazon that I keep refreshing.
> 
> You do not have to use tabs, multiple Windows work just as well. Just start your browser several times as needed.


I recognize those just didn't know they were called tabs.  (embarrassed)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

No need to be embarrassed.  If we all knew everything, we wouldn't need to be here.  Leslie would be very lonely.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Jeff another question for you  I have IE and installed Firefox and AOL; when I sign on the internet the IE icons(?) are at the top of my screen. How do I switch so that Firefox is there? Not sure if that makes any sense


If you're talking about the IE shortcut on your desktop: you can create a shortcut for Firefox by right-clicking on the Firefox icon in your tool-tray, selecting copy from the pop-up menu then right-clicking on your desktop and selecting Paste Shortcut from the pop-up menu.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You should look for the "IE tab" plug in for Firefox. Works like a charm and you don't have to open another program/window is something is funky.
> 
> Ann


I use that too..but you still have to have IE installed....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

When all else fails...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> When all else fails...


my feeling everytime I attempt to use the link Maker !!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


>


Ahhhh, now that's better!  You are such a gentleman Jeff!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> When all else fails...


I've actually found threats very effective. Seriously.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've actually found threats very effective. Seriously.
> 
> Betsy


Well I will lay my hammer by my computer when I attempt this for the 4, 5, 6 ?? time on Saturday!  Perhaps you, Jeff & I could arrange a conference call?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Test:











Hey, I did this with my first try.

Another plug for Jeff's book


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sailor said:


> Test:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sailor, you did everything right EXCEPT the code B001FOR93Q had a space after it. This is probably the most common error I've found that people do. Spaces count as characters. Be sure you only select "B001FOR93Q" and not "B001FOR93Q ". The easiest way I've found is to simply double-click on the code. Windows selects a word when you doubleclick on it. Try modifying your message sailor, and you'll see the extra space after B001FOR93Q. Delete it and your link will work, as it does in my quote.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Being a man of too many words let me just repeat an earlier post...








Thank you Sailor and Betsy.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

THANK YOU, BETSY...you're the best!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

2nd Test:











Still tricky, but I figured it out again. I can see how people would have a hard time with this.
Thanks Pidgon, Harvey, Betsy, and everyone, for the new adventure and help with this. See, you learn something new everyday.

Here you go, an Amazon Freebie if you didn't already know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sailor said:


> THANK YOU, BETSY...you're the best!


Good job, works great now!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sailor, you did everything right EXCEPT the code B001FOR93Q had a space after it. This is probably the most common error I've found that people do. Spaces count as characters. Be sure you only select "B001FOR93Q" and not "B001FOR93Q ". The easiest way I've found is to simply double-click on the code. Windows selects a word when you doubleclick on it. Try modifying your message sailor, and you'll see the extra space after B001FOR93Q. Delete it and your link will work, as it does in my quote.
> 
> Betsy


I have tried the double-clicking in both Firefox and IE, and in IE, it always picks up the space after the last character. In Firefox it only takes the characters.

I always click PREVIEW to test the link before I post (you can use the preview in the Kindleboards link maker as well).


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried this again today.  NO luck.  When i try to look at the link tool my post goes away.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> I tried this again today. NO luck. When i try to look at the link tool my post goes away.


Either open the link tool in a new window, or in a tab. These are your two options. In order to copy and paste, you need to be able to have both windows (tabs) available.

From your post, move your mouse over the link-maker link at the top, and right-click. A pop-up window will open, and you will have the option to open the link-maker page in a new window or new tab. Pick one and see how it works for you. Then pick the other, and see how it is different. Your post window will still be available.

Let me know if this is unclear. Are you using Internet Explorer, or Firefox? I will create a new tutorial for this for you.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Great job, again, Verena, on the Internet Explorer tutorial. That is so well done!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have tried the double-clicking in both Firefox and IE, and in IE, it always picks up the space after the last character. In Firefox it only takes the characters.
> 
> I always click PREVIEW to test the link before I post (you can use the preview in the Kindleboards link maker as well).


Thanks, Verena, I didn't know that!!! I should have tested...

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I tried this again today. NO luck. When i try to look at the link tool my post goes away.


My problem too Dori!! I will have to try it when I haven't worked all day or I'll be cussing AGAIN!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Verena, I didn't know that!!! I should have tested...


It's easy to overlook, it took me a while to realize that you couldn't copy the picture locations in one click in IE like you can in Firefox, either. Too many browsers, and nothing is consistent.

I have uploaded the new tutorial, which shows how to open multiple windows and tabs in Internet Explorer. I won't bother doing one for Firefox, unless requested.

*The new tutorial is in this post.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I recommend that both of you open a second browser window (look under File and select New Window. Go to Kindleboards in the new window and select Link Maker. Keep that window for linkmaker. Now open another new window for your amazon search. You will have three Browser windows open. You should be able to switch between them by looking at the bottom of your screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I recommend that both of you open a second browser window (look under File and select New Window. Go to Kindleboards in the new window and select Link Maker. Keep that window for linkmaker. Now open another new window for your amazon search. You will have three Browser windows open. You should be able to switch between them by looking at the bottom of your screen.


See Pidgeon92's tutorials--really good instructions! She's our guru!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Doesn't Firefox already have tabs enabled by default? I was under the impression that IE copied that feature from Firefox.


Yes. . . .(haven't read thru the rest of the posts so hope I'm not jumping the gun). . . but the "IE tab" plug in allows you to use Firefox to open a website that only works well with IE. If you open it in Firefox and it's squirrelly, you just use the command to open it in IE again and a tab opens up with IE protocols so you can see the website without squirrels.

And as Betsy mentioned, though you do need to still have IE installed on your system, you don't actually have to open it. . .Firefox handles it for you.

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yes. . . .(haven't read thru the rest of the posts so hope I'm not jumping the gun). . . but the "IE tab" plug in allows you to use Firefox to open a website that only works well with IE. If you open it in Firefox and it's squirrelly, you just use the command to open it in IE again and a tab opens up with IE protocols so you can see the website without squirrels.


This is bizarre. I can't imagine why I would do this rather than having multiple browsers. Techy people like me will have lots of browsers installed, and people who are not overly familiar with their browser will be more confused.

I think the original point was that tabbed browsing is enabled by default in browsers that support it, but I don't believe that is the case. It certainly wasn't a few years ago. Safari's default was off. I can't remember about IE, but it took them forever to implement it anyway. I'm pretty sure for Firefox it was enabled out of the box. I couldn't live without it now.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I use internet Exp.  I have firefox on my comuter or think I still do but do not like it.  Too many things you cannot do.

I will view the IE  tutorial again  and try again sometime over the weekend.  I should be able to figure this out.  I purchased html for dummies and published a website  without paying anyone for it or purchasing any type of web publishing program.  At that time I had an internet provider that said I could have a web page.  I had many pages, music, photos, animations, time of day always scrolling,  etc.  Surely I will figure out the linking tool sooner or later.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> I have firefox on my comuter or think I still do but do not like it. Too many things you cannot do.


This I don't agree with. There are hundreds, even thousands of amazing plug-ins for Firefox. There is nothing IE can do that Firefox cannot, and there are tons of things you can do with Firefox that IE cannot do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> I use internet Exp. I have firefox on my comuter or think I still do but do not like it. Too many things you cannot do.


Dori--

Not really trying to pressure you, just curious what you can't do with Firefox?



Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Been a long time ago Betsy.  Don't really remember just know whatever I was trying to do it said I needed IE.  Then my nephew that is computer geek, networker for international company and travels all over working on their computers, told me to use IE.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that used to happen a lot.  Can't really remember the last time I needed IE to open a site.  Firefox has a global market share of about 21% now, higher in Europe than here...enough to make site designers take notice.  I work with a few people on websites and compatibility with Firefox is now pretty much mandatory.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy,

One important thing that you can’t do with Firefox is update Windows. That may be why Dori’s nephew told her to use IE.

When I first started writing code for the web we had to write different versions for different browsers. That is, the start page determined what kind of browser the user had and sent them to the appropriate version URL. Over the years, the browsers have come so much closer together that I now write only one version and rarely have to make any adjustments.


Jeff


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

It has been awhile since I have checked it out.  Probably has gotten better as IE has gotten safer.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Jeff.  You are always quite helpful.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

We senior citizens have to stick together.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't admit to being a senior citizen unless it saves me money.  I do sometimes admit to being a sexygenerian.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw your earlier post so the senior citizen cat's out of the bag. As to you being a sexygenerian, I think I'm too old to go there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Betsy,
> 
> One important thing that you can't do with Firefox is update Windows. That may be why Dori's nephew told her to use IE.
> 
> ...


From what Dori said, it was long ago, and she was having trouble accessing websites. Yes, Microsoft's website is one of the few places Firefox doesn't work.... and why I never recommend someone remove IE.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry - I got too windy, Betsy. I should have just said that there are rarely problems using either IE or Firefox any more. Google’s Chrome beta is still a bit twitchy but they'll get it soon.

Jeff


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Sorry - I got too windy, Betsy. I should have just said that there are rarely problems using either IE or Firefox any more. Google's Chrome beta is still a bit twitchy but they'll get it soon.
> 
> Jeff


I do find differences sometimes when I'm testing but they are mostly very minor formatting...

And there's also Safari...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And there's also Safari...
> 
> Betsy


I probably should but I don't test with Safari.

Jeff


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

On my iMac, Safari is far more stable than Firefox. On my PC, I use Firefox, and am using Google Chrome as much as I can. I only use IE for tutorials and testing, especially now that I can have Netflix streaming on my iMac


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> On my iMac, Safari is far more stable than Firefox. On my PC, I use Firefox, and am using Google Chrome as much as I can. I only use IE for tutorials and testing, especially now that I can have Netflix streaming on my iMac


Not that anybody cares but - I started programming on a home made MITS computer when Bill Gates was still creating BASIC on a teletype and Micro-Soft was a partnership. Since then I've followed BASIC through all the permutations including VB .Net so I tend to lean toward Microsoft's products.

EDIT: By the way. I answered three tech support messages while I was writing the above and I didn't get any of the time-out errors that Harvey was talking about so I don't think that's an application issue.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Not that anybody cares but - I started programming on a home made MITS computer when Bill Gates was still creating BASIC on a teletype and Micro-Soft was a partnership. Since then I've followed BASIC through all the permutations including VB .Net so I tend to lean toward Microsoft's products.


Geez, you're _olddddd_.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Geez, you're _olddddd_.....


No


Spoiler



gotcha


. That's why I'm so crabby.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

When I want to test how one of my web pages will render, I use browsershots.org. It captures screenshots of any webpage, in dozens of different browser types and versions. 

It doesn't test behavior of the page, but it's useful for showing rendering problems, even in obscure browsers that I've never heard of.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> When I want to test how one of my web pages will render, I use browsershots.org.


That's a good tip, Harvey. Thanks.

Except I was kinda hoping you were going to chastise Verena for her personal attack.


Spoiler



Not really. She's great.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Except I was kinda hoping you were going to chastise Verena for her personal attack.


I'd never have known if you hadn't fessed up. I bet you were a whiz with punch cards, too.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Punch cards? I predate punch cards. The first computer I built wasn’t even called a computer because, at that time, the dictionary definition of COMPUTER was a person who could do arithmetic rapidly.

There are a few advantages to being old, however. 

One advantage is that, since you know about it, you can help people update very old technology. 

The other advantage has something to do with not be distracted by women - but I forget what that is right now. I'll get back to you after my nap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

> The other advantage has something to do with not be distracted by women


I thought I was old...guess I'm not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> On my iMac, Safari is far more stable than Firefox. On my PC, I use Firefox, and am using Google Chrome as much as I can. I only use IE for tutorials and testing, especially now that I can have Netflix streaming on my iMac


We have a friend with a Mac who uses Safari...on our club site, he's the only one who can't hear the audio file that he specifically requested. Those of us with Firefox and IE hear it fine. There were distinct differences too with Firefox and IE that were revealed and resolved during testing.

What do you think of Google Chrome?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I just downloaded Google Chrome last night.  I'll be messing with it a lot starting tomorrow(Monday) to see what it's all about.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We have a friend with a Mac who uses Safari...on our club site, he's the only one who can't hear the audio file that he specifically requested. Those of us with Firefox and IE hear it fine. There were distinct differences too with Firefox and IE that were revealed and resolved during testing.
> 
> What do you think of Google Chrome?
> 
> Betsy


I like Chrome, it has some very nice features. I haven't used it much yet, I prefer to work on my iMac, and Google does not have a version of Chrome for the Mac yet.

Your friend was likely trying to listen to a .wav file, which is a Windows audio format. There are plugins that can resolve that problem as well.


----------

